# forget about the ATV.......



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

I got to get me one of these!


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

SWEEEET !!!!!!!!! machine or machines. Has it been repainted or is that it's twin brother.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Looks like somebody's been watching Monster Garage ! :lol:


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

It looks like the munster mobile.

chad1


----------



## SNAPPY (Feb 13, 2004)

I see Polaris snow flaps on the rear, but that aint no Polaris drivetrain on the front!:yikes:


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

lol thats very noice.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I'm surprised he does't have a racing track underneath with the 4" tread on the track. But then again I bet he played around with different tracks before he picked one that worked.


----------



## mykass (Oct 6, 2005)

WWWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOWWWW:SHOCKED: I have to have one.:chillin:


----------

